# Badlands



## Recc (11. August 2010)

Moin,

wollte fragen ob es hier jemand gibt der auf dem US Server Badlands spielt?

Überlege ob ich auf den Server reroll'e, er soll ja der aktiviste War Server sein.

Mich würde aber interessieren ob das mit der Zeitverschiebung zu Problemen führt?
Und ob es dort Deutsche Gilden gibt (sowie auf oder als auch auf destro seite)?

Gruß
Recc


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2010)

Ich Twinke da hin und wieder als Ordi spiele normaler Weise auf Drakenwald Destro in der Gilde ALT EF FEAR.
Ist eigentlich immer gut was los eigentlich zu fast jeder uhrzeit obwohl es abends dann schon manchmal etwas leer ist zumindest im t2, aber im t1 ist eigentlich nie weniger als 1kt Ordis und 1kt Destros unterwegs.
Wir haben auch eine Deutsche Gilde auf Ordi Seite mit dem Namen "bis einer heult", also wenn du auf Badlands anfangen solltest kannst du einfach jemanden aus der Gilde anschreiben und kann dich sicher einer einladen.


----------



## sarth (13. August 2010)

Grüss dich,

ich spiel auch auf dem Server Badlands und bin ziemlich begeistert. Ist eigentlich zu jeder Uhrzeit was los, sei es RVR oder Szenarien etc. Das T1 RVR ist ein bisschen ...ähh..zergig, hängt wohlmöglich mit der hohen Anzahl Trailspieler zusammen, aber schon im T2 geht rihtig ab, tolle Keepdeffs gegen 2-3 Wb. Ist eigentlich selten dass eine Fraktion total überwiegt. Ich kenne bisher 3 deutsche Ordnungsgilden : Ordnung muss sein, bis einer heult und greenpiez. Inwieweit man dort unterkommt kann ich nciht sagen. Aber es sind erstaunlich viele Europäer dort aktiv. Also mir kommt es zeitweise sehr viel taktischer und dynamischer vor als auf deutschen Servern...aber natürlich kommt auch das andere Extrem vor : das totale failen..hängt extrem vom WB Leader ab...aber es gibt sehr gute Leader.

Lg


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. August 2010)

Jap ist aber für ein PVP SPiel das beste. Wenn man auch andere Zeitzonen besucht. Soll heißen somit ist zu zwei Aktiven Stunden was los. Zu den der Amys und zur unserer und damit entsteht zwar auch dieses X Uhr Angriff, weil keiner da ist. Ist aber seltener. Die SC popen somit auch zu Stunden auf, wo in Deutschland nicht so viele sind, da genug dort sind. Aber sowas fällt auch bei Guild Wars auf oder halt Eve Online. Da sind aktiv ca. immer 20k Spieler on. mal mehr, mal etwas weniger. Aber meistens mehr.


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (13. August 2010)

also seit ein paar wochen bin ich auch mit auf dem server und finde es ist IMMER was los

hab mal irgentwo gelesen, dass er jetzt wieein communityserver genutzt wird, also nich nur ammis sondern och europäer und wases noch so alles gibt
beide fraktionen  sind stark vertreten und es gibt genug deutsche spieler und auch wenn man nich 100% tig gut englisch kann wird man noch freuntlich geholfen ;-)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. August 2010)

hab ein Test ACC und es im T1 deutlich mehr los als auf Drakenwald oder Carroburg. Also man meldet sich an und kommt selbst in untypischen Zeiten in 2-5 Minuten locker in ein SC und zu günstigeren Zeiten popen die "instant"-1 Minute auf. 
Dazu es sind an sich ja 3 Zeitzonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da die USA ja breit ist. Daher hat die paar mehr als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwei Aktive Orte Ost- und Westküste. Beide haben ja gute Zeitzonen dazwischen und dann nochmal die Region bei den Greatlakes. Der Rest ist ja nicht so dicht besiedelt. Europa hat eben viele sprachliche Bereich und die Leute auf den englischen SErvern, haben denk ich eh großteil auf die US-Server gewechselt. Da es für sie ja 0 Unterschied macht.
Daher kann ich nur empfehlen dort Chars mit anzufangen. Da ja bald die Funktion wegfällt, dass niedrige Tiers, höhere Unterstützen ist Twinken nur noch Nebensache um einen zweiten Char hoch zu bringen halt. Aber das T3 ist somit an sich auch nur rein RVR Grinden bis 31. 

Also Badlands scheint wirklich aktiver zu sein als der Rest. Da dort auch eben zu den unüblichen Zeiten was los ist. Soll ja auch im T2 noch recht aktiv zugehen.


----------



## Ankar (14. August 2010)

Hallöchen, ich hab mal ne Frage:

Ich wollt mir mit nem Kumpel zusammen ein Trial-Account machen und auf Badlands im t1 rummoschen :> Bei welcher Fraktion gehen die Szenarien schneller auf? Ich hab nämlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht das die Zerstörung viel länger warten muss bis eins aufgeht und darum wurde ich "gezwungen" die Ordnung zu zocken. Jetzt wäre es natürlich sehr vorteilhaft wenn auf der Zerstörungsseite auch Szs im 5 min takt aufgehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG


----------



## OldboyX (14. August 2010)

Ankar schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich wollt mir mit nem Kumpel zusammen ein Trial-Account machen und auf Badlands im t1 rummoschen :> Bei welcher Fraktion gehen die Szenarien schneller auf? Ich hab nämlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht das die Zerstörung viel länger warten muss bis eins aufgeht und darum wurde ich "gezwungen" die Ordnung zu zocken. Jetzt wäre es natürlich sehr vorteilhaft wenn auf der Zerstörungsseite auch Szs im 5 min takt aufgehen würden
> 
> ...



Auf Badlands gehts auch mit Zerstörung gut auf, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. August 2010)

Recc schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren ob das mit der Zeitverschiebung zu Problemen führt?


Tut sie zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da finden sich zu jeder Zeit SZs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (14. August 2010)

ich spiele zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider habe ich bisher noch keine deutsche gilde dort gesehen wie auf der ordnung. aber lustig ist das man mit deutschen charakter namen echt nicht auffällt z.b. Blackorc (level 6 oder so aktuell main) names "Steinbrecher" und Zauberin mit dem names "Dunklemacht". Szenarion geht echt flott aufmuss ich sagen allerdings ist das T1 abends echt überfüllt in den quest gebieten.


----------



## Ankar (14. August 2010)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten:

Gut dann kann ich ja durchstarten und das t1 geniessen (abgesehen vom t2 das beste Tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das mit den wenigen Deutschen auf der Zerri Seite kann ich nicht bestätigen, in einem Sz schrieb einer: "Los die verhauen wir" danach kam ein anderer: "Waaagh was sonst". Ich dachte ich wär auf dem falschen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG man sieht sich im t1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. August 2010)

Jap für T2, T3 und T4 kann ich zu Badlands nicht viel sagen.

Aber im T1 Trialgebiet ist auf jedenfall wirklich viel los. Die SC gehen solide auf. Also selbst auf Destro Seite 5 Minuten und man hat eigentlich eins, am WE in der Woche kann ich noch net so groß sagen. Die PQs sind immer mal besucht und man findet genug Leute für. Die SC wechseln halt auch gut. Also mal läuft es ausgeglichen und Knapper Sieg/niederlage und mal doch recht zergig und eindeutig für eine Seite. Dann mal wieder zügig und spaßig, auch mit großen Abstand usw. Aber halt nie so einseitig. Das eben nur eine Seite recht gut dabei ist, sondern wirklich wechsel. 
Man kommt auch fix an Items, Gems und Zeug, da es genug Leute gibt die Handeln. Bissel Channel verfolgen oder rumfragen ... wtb XYZ geht am schnellsten und findet sich immer mal wer. Wer Main hat, hat mit Geld kein Problem und wer nicht kauft sich die 5% RVR Taktikt und farmt halt per Butcher/Scavenger sich sein Geld am Anfang zu sammen. 
Mit festen ACC ist man eh nicht lang drin, wird aber seinen Spaß finden. Im ORVR hat man eigentlich so gut wie immer bissel was. Mal hat man große KTs und mal nur eine. Aber es findet sich immer mal genug zum Erobern und selten muss man mit 3-5 Leuetn Bos tappen ohne Feinde oder hoffen das Feinde es tappen und niemand übereifrig ist und sofort back tapt. Sondern ihn wenigsetn 1 Lässt und die anderen umkämpft man dann. Damit man eben nach 15 Minuten wieder eins hat und sie sich auch eins schnappen können. Nur so bleibt leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber an sich findet man immer Leute =) und hat seinen Spaß. Denkmal später wird es nicht mehr so viel sein, aber mehr als vielleicht auf den Europäischen. Auch wenn es Schade ist. Aber am Ende, ist diese Zusammenlegung auch die Chance eben mit den US Typen zusammen zuarbeiten und somit einfach ne größer und stärker Com fürs PVP aufzubauen und auch mehr Zeitzonen und damit mehr Zeiten abzufassen. 4 Zeitzonen hat die USA uhgefähr 4-5 bis zur Ostküste und damit 8-9 zur Westküste ca. Dann hab ich schon gesehen das es auch eine Japanische Gilde gibt. Also hat man auch denk ich paar Asiatische Spieler. Auch wenn die vielleicht nicht groß sind. So hat man damit nochmal paar mehr, da die ja glaub ich die US Accs bekommen hatte. Das heißt also, man hat die Chance auf sehr gute Zeitabgriffe. Problem ist halt denk ich englisch. Das ist dat einzige. Aber es gibt Deutsche Gilden, paar wurden hier genannt und es macht auch Sinn wenn einige halt erstmal Twinkfuss auf Badlands fassen und sich umschauen und dann vielleicht dort bleiben. Da zwar die Deutschen denk ich Fun machen und Drakenwald als alter inoffizeler RP Server, ja denk ich so oder so spaß macht und Carroburg als ruhige alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber am Ende ist denk ich für Leute die viel RVR wollen, ist einfachmal Badlands ne gute Adresse.


----------



## Ankar (15. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Items:

Mein Zelot hat jetzt lvl 10 erreicht, 1 Sz Waffe und halt das andere Zeugs. Früher konnte man sich mit Dropglück noch Schultern und Helm beschaffen. Doch wie komm ich jetzt an das Zeug? Wieviel kostet das? Und wieviel kosten die Talismane die oft im /1 Chat gespammt werden? Hält sich der Preis in Grenzen, z.b. 1 Gold pro Stück oder 10 Gold so das nur 7/24 Trialzocker das Zeugs kaufen können? :>

MfG


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. August 2010)

Kann ich dir net sagen, da ich noch nicht mit geboten und gefragt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich erstmal den Char 10/10 ziehen wollte. Aber die SC waffen scheint man nicht nutzen zu können, da dran steht nur für Full Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halt


----------



## Ankar (17. August 2010)

Wie, die Sz Waffen kann man nicht nutzen? Na toll jetzt hab ich 76 Insignien und freute mich schon auf RR 10 :/

Nagut, dann müssen wohl die Einflussbelohnungen herhalten.


----------



## Phash (17. August 2010)

ich treib mich seit einigen Tagen auch wieder mit dem Gedanken rum einfach mal wieder reinzuschnuppern...

hab aber nur einen kleinen Schamanengobbl und ne Grünhaut... irgendwas mit ner Axt und nem Schild war der... Gott is das lange her...

gibts n paar Leute die auf badlands jetzt neu anfangen? Und gibts da auch Ordnungsleute? Würd wohl mal nen Ordnungscaster anfangen... ach oder doch nen Schwertschwinger... argl...


----------



## Rorgak (17. August 2010)

Ich werd mir meine Ordi Twinks auch auf den Badlands amchen und wäre ebenfalls an einer Gilde dort interessiert xD


----------



## Dominau (20. August 2010)

Demnächst gehts wieder los mit Warhammer !
Hat wer lust auf Badland Ordnung zu spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrox81 (20. August 2010)

Ich find es ja schön und gut, wenn es volle Server gibt und alle dadurch mehr Spaß haben... aber wenn ihr mal alle auf die deutschen kommen würdet wären diese wohl auch nicht so leer.
(Obwohl ich Drakenwald nicht so leer finde).
Wenn alle nur noch auf englischen Serven zocken denkt sich Mythic irgendwann, "wozu noch deutsche Server, können wir ja abschalten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (20. August 2010)

naja auch wenn viele meine meinung nicht teilen. aber ich halte es sowieso für sinniger internationale server zu machen als extra deutsche server. 
Man kann dann rund um die uhr krieg führen, also nicht so wie auf deutschen servern wo nach 1 uhr kein szenario mehr auf geht bei T1 t2 und T3.
es herrscht eine andere mentalität auf den servern denn es wird keine extra geplannten nacht überfäler mehr geben.

der nach teil ist immo auf den USA servern ist das die quest texte alle nur auf englisch auch wenn man mit deutschen version spielt. Das wäre vielleicht noch was man ändern könnte.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> naja auch wenn viele meine meinung nicht teilen. aber ich halte es sowieso für sinniger internationale server zu machen als extra deutsche server.
> Man kann dann rund um die uhr krieg führen, also nicht so wie auf deutschen servern wo nach 1 uhr kein szenario mehr auf geht bei T1 t2 und T3.
> es herrscht eine andere mentalität auf den servern denn es wird keine extra geplannten nacht überfäler mehr geben.
> 
> der nach teil ist immo auf den USA servern ist das die quest texte alle nur auf englisch auch wenn man mit deutschen version spielt. Das wäre vielleicht noch was man ändern könnte.



Das hat mich in anderen MMO's auch nicht gestört. Und ich denke mal das man so große Englisch Kenntnisse nicht braucht um paar Quests zu machen.
Wird ja noch alles auf der Karte markiert.


----------



## natario (21. August 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> der nach teil ist immo auf den USA servern ist das die quest texte alle nur auf englisch auch wenn man mit deutschen version spielt. Das wäre vielleicht noch was man ändern könnte.



ich glaube das wird nicht möglich sein, da die sprachpakete für quests etc serverseitig laufen und nicht auf deinem client. somit müsste mythic alles quests/items etc mehrsprachig auf die server spielen.

bezweifel das dies gemacht wird


----------



## Louis Hunt (21. August 2010)

ist mir ja schon klar nur ich meine jetzt allgemein. es ist doch immer so ne aufopferungs sache. kenne mehr als genug leute die sagen ich habe kein problem mit ami zu spielen allerdings will ich die quest verstehen d.h. wills auch deutsch und davon gibt es leider nicht gerade wenige. 
und internationale server heißt ja ebend krieg rum um die uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. August 2010)

Nein Questtext ist doch deutsch. Die Namen von NSC sind vollständig Englisch, die Locations sind Vollständig englisch. Aber WAR hat keine so schwerern Quests und keine so interessanten Questtexte, dass man nun unbedingt alles verstehen muss. 
Gerade als Hochelfenspieler, ist man froh wenn man nicht weiß warum man die Bürgermiliz bei der Villa, in einer Zone wo es sowas garnicht gibt, nach Hintergrund, zusammen ruft, obwohl der Feind schon bei Lothern ist.
Meine da muss ich sagen, wäre ich froh =) und englisch ist jetzt noch recht Verbreitet. Kill bekommt man noch hin, die Zahl ist klar und das einige quests im Questinventar weiter gehen, bekommt man mit der Zeit auch mit und probiert es dann einfach .

Nein Badlands ist halt die Community Englisch und glaub das kann einige mehr stören, wenn man englisch tippen nicht gewohnt ist. Lesen ist für viele kein Problem, man wird ja im Internet oft damit in Verbindung gebracht. Aber selbst was sagen oder reden, ist oft im englischen nicht sofort drin. Weils doch vielleicht ungewohnt ist für einige. Daher ist man eher jemand der schweigend mit läuft 
Aber so viel mehr wird da auch net gesagt ^^ und in der Ratschlagchannel und 1 sind eh fast auf dauer igno oder weg. Dank Werbung und Spam und Flame. 
Badlands ist aber eben besucht und gerade für PVP ist sowas wichtiger als alles andere. Was hab ich davon wenn ich auf einem Deutschen Server bin und ich mich bis T4 quälen muss und Abends mal ne Gruppe hab. Wenn ich Abends keine Zeit habe, nur Mittags durch Schicht oder Früh oder eben Abends kein Bock habe oder Müde bin oder ich eben einfach zocke, wenn mir danach ist und nicht wenn der rest des Servers Lust hat. Dann muss ich sagen ist doch Badlands besser, als die Deutschen. Da dort eben paar mehr Zeitzonen abgedeckt sind und viele Leute sind. Das belebt PVP und den Spaß. Im T1 macht es mir auf jedenfall bissel spaß. Da immer ne Open RVR Gruppe eigentlich ist. Mal ne größer, mal ne kleinere. Auf den Deutschen hat man meistens auf einer Seite eine und die andere löst sich dann auf in SC oder Unlust und versammelt isch, sobald es Belohnung gibt. Dafür arbeiten will keiner 
Badlands ist immer bissel was und wirkt auch nicht so, als wäre jetzt eine Zeite enorm überlegen.

Auch dieses auf dem Server ist ORder zu wenig oder Destro, bringt niemanden was. Im T4 mag es so sein, da eine Seite zu stark überlegen ist, da fangen alle Order an um sie zu stärken und dann? Gehen kaum SC auf, weil die Destro zu wenig sind und nicht twinken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch das empfinde ich bei Badlands nicht. 

Auch hat man auf Badlands eben Verschiedene Nationalitäten, was einfach schön ist. Man kennt es von WOW und in WAR ist es genau so. ISt ein SC ein Sieg, sagt niemand was. Ist klar man gewinnt als Destro, verliert man sind die anderen Schuld ist klar, die Order ist schwachn, unfähig und dumm. Wer gegen die Verliert, hat 0 ahnung vom PVP, Teamplay usw.? Ja Aber wenn die besser sind? Einfach gute Heiler haben oder sonst was? und man selbst einfach mal schlechter ist, pech hat usw.? Dann ist dem so. Auf Badlands gibt es sowas auch, aber es hält sich in meinen Augen in Grenzen. Da wird Verloren und sich geärgert und gewonnen und gefreut. Ab und zu ein Nice Job oder Bad Luck usw. Fertig. Mal ein Kommentar ;p über den Sieg und Niederlage und Ende, weiter gehts. 
Wer in WAR gewinnen will und was von schlechten Team sagt, soll sich ein TEam zusammen stellen. Soll Leute suchen und nicht sagen, boar PUGs. Wer ein Problem mit Pugs hat, soll nicht mit PUGs in die Gruppe gehen. Klar ärgert es einen, das die meisten scheinbar keine Healthbars anwerfen und auf volle schlagen, obwohl zwei halbtote daneben stehen. Was bringt es auf einen vollen Heiler einzuschlagen, wenn zwei DDs fast am sterben sind. Weil einer gesagt hat "Auf der Heiler!!11!!11!! Noobzz!!1!" oder freundlicher oder noch härter. So, wenn man nicht auf den Heiler gehen würde, wären zwei DDs tot oder 1er auf jedenfall. Dadurch das man auf den Heiler geht, mach die DDs Schaden und man stirbt, dessen Heiler lebt. Weil einen kann man ja gut hochheilen. Bei 2 oder 3 wirds langsam hart und wenn man halt auf 2 Schaden wirft und auf 1 Fokus, wirds langsam eng 

Aber auch das wirkt in Badland echt eher, wie spielen und fun. Es macht mehr spaß, unbeschwert zu spielen, als diesesn zwang. Meine wenn man einen Zonenlock will, dann organisiert man Gruppen, wie so reden sonst alle von Teamplay? Bei WOW doch auch so, wer seltene Erfolge haben will, darf nicht mit einer PUG rechnen. 

All das fühlt sich auf Badlands anders an. Die Menge stimmt, die Einstellung stimmt und man findet fix Leute für PQs und hat nicht auf der Karte überall verteilt Leute. All das macht doch das spielen in WAR schön. WAR ist ein Spiel, was alleine 0 Spaß macht, weil man nur Hirnlos Grinden kann oder auf Einladung wartet. Wenn man aber gegeneinander kämpft, macht es wenigstens Spaß. Aber am Ende, ist es dennoch auf dauer nichts. Daher bleib ich bei Trial. Aber ich denk nach T1 wird es auf Badlands, nicht so viel weniger. Das Problem ist aber, dass eben wenn eine Welle von neuen Spielern durchs T2 ist, diese im T3 sind und das T2 Zeitweise leer sein kann. Das liegt aber nicht an Badlands, sondern am Konzept. 

Badlands ist zu empfehlen. Für Trials und feste ACC. Wer halt eben die Ruhe mag, ist wo anders wohl besser. Nur bei WAR ist eben keine Ruhe, denn ruhe ist in diesem Spiel langweilig. Mobs an PQs abgrasen, für Edelstein Reas ist sehr öde. Lohnt aber fett. Man brauch ja nichts machen und bekommt +15 Gems oder +11 ohne Zutaten. Mit Zutaten wird es bis zu 17 aufgewertet, mit Rang 8. Wie schlimm und bei den 11 auf 13 ... wau auch mit Rang 8. Ich find es zwar enorm affig und auch übertrieben, die Berufe sollten ja nebenbei sein und nicht so wichtig. Aber +15 auf Items =) wo man zusammen gezogen auf den Itemlevel kommt den wohl das GEm hat ^^, ist schon bissel fraglich ^^. Aber mir als Trial die Massiv Lootback verbieten zu öffnen . Aber das ist eher ihre komische Vorstellung von Trial 

Nein probiert einfach Badlands aus, so schlecht ist es nicht. Wer WAR wegen fehlenden LEuten aufgehört hat, sollte sich Mut fassen und dort vorbei schauen. Gibt dort einige Deutsche Gilden, paar wurden gennannt. Gibt dort einige Misch Gilden, sogar ne Japanische Gilde usw., obwohl in Japan und Asien Warhammer vom Stil her nicht so ankommt einfach, ist es doch recht witzig. Also denk man findet schon seine Gilde. Gibt genug die von 1-40 alles aufnehmen. Andere sind nur Trials usw. Also findet jeder seine Gilde der dannach sucht und viele suchen und nehmen neulinge auch gern auf.


----------



## meerp (31. August 2010)

Grüße,

ich und ein Freund haben eine Zerstörungsgilde eröffnet, welche einen praktischen "Neubeginn" bietet. Die Gilde ist noch recht klein und jeder der mal wieder reinschauen will, oder einfach etwas Gesellschaft haben will, ist herzlichst eingeladen.

Ich habe noch einen Thread im Gildenforum gepostet, für alle die evtl Interesse haben :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/165416-badlands-deutsche-gilde/


mfg meerp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tintamarra (31. August 2010)

ich kann das Spielen auf den UKservern (Karak Azgal + Karak Norn) auch nur empfehlen, weil die voller und dynamischer sind. Es macht einfach wesentlich mehr Spaß und die Sprachbarriere ist auch nicht so wild. Entweder, man tritt einer deutschen Gilde bei oder traut sich und versucht es einfach. Auf diesen Servern sind nicht nur Briten sondern Leute von überall aus Europa und daher ist man wirklich nicht der einzige, dem mal eine Vokabel fehlt.

Ich nehme an, auf badlands (oder anderen vollen Servern) ist es wenigstens ähnlich: die höhere Spielerdichte trägt ENORM zum Spielspaß bei.


----------



## Nakai (1. September 2010)

Ich habe vor kurzem auch auf Badlands auf Ordnungsseite angefangen und bin mittlerweile Rang 16. Szenarien gehen in T1 und T2 wirklich sehr flüssig auf. Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass die Szenarien sogar bei eher ungünstigen Zeiten mindestens genau so oft aufgehen wie auf Drakenwald zu den Hauptspielzeiten. So macht auch das leveln Spass. Open RvR ist in den beiden T-Gebieten auch jede Menge los. Und wenn man auch vermehrt Leute sieht, die einem über den Weg laufen, hat man auch gleich viel mehr Fun am Spiel :-).
Hoffe mal, dass es dann im T3 ähnlich weitergeht...mal gucken.


----------



## Thoraros (2. September 2010)

Auf Drakenwald kann man auch rund um die Uhr anmelden und man bekommt nen Invite, zumindest im T4, genauso schauts im ORvR aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann definitiv ned meckern.


----------



## meerp (3. September 2010)

also ich spiele da nun schon ein, zwei wochen auf badlands und muss sagen es geht immer was auf. 
in laufe der zeit findet man auch genug deutsche - es gibt auch ein paar solchner gilden (wie meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

man sollte es schonmal probiert haben - es lohnt sich =)


----------



## Myriu (3. September 2010)

Dann komm ich denke ich auch mal auf Badlands mit Ordnung.
Nur wie kann ich denn meine Chars von Drakenwald auf Badland transferieren?
Auf der WAR-Account-Management-Seite für den Char-Transfer gibts Baldlands nicht als Ziel-Server zur auswahl...
Oder muss ich mir dann da neue Chars erstellen?


----------



## Druv (3. September 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Auf Drakenwald kann man auch rund um die Uhr anmelden und man bekommt nen Invite, zumindest im T4, genauso schauts im ORvR aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. Und selbst in den unteren T-Gebieten ist der Teufel los.





Wenn alle auf ihre eigentlichen Heimatserver spielen würden, hätten wir auch hier nen Badlands..


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2010)

Druv schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. Und selbst in den unteren T-Gebieten ist der Teufel los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drakenwald und Badlands haben übrigens fast die gleiche Population 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (3. September 2010)

Druv schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. Und selbst in den unteren T-Gebieten ist der Teufel los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifel sehr stark das in den unteren Tiers auf Drakenwald soviel los ist wie auf Badlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch im T4 wird auf Drakenwald ned mehr los sein, nicht ohne Grund ist Badlands der Server ist der ständig Notfallwartungen bekommt weil er unter der Populationslast zusammenbricht ^^
Is kein Qualitätsmerkmal, schon klar, aber zeigt gut auf das der Server brummt ohne Ende.

Aber darüber kann man streiten solang man will, großer Vorteil der Amiserver ist halt ohne Frage der das wirklich IMMER was geht da hier verschiedenste Zeitzonen zusammenkommen.


----------



## OldboyX (3. September 2010)

Myriu schrieb:


> Dann komm ich denke ich auch mal auf Badlands mit Ordnung.
> Nur wie kann ich denn meine Chars von Drakenwald auf Badland transferieren?
> Auf der WAR-Account-Management-Seite für den Char-Transfer gibts Baldlands nicht als Ziel-Server zur auswahl...
> Oder muss ich mir dann da neue Chars erstellen?



Soweit ich weiß geht das gar nicht, da kein Transfer zwischen EU und US Servern vorgesehen ist. Du müsstest praktisch neue Chars machen.

Dass auf Drakenwald rund um die Uhr was geht ist auch ein absolutes Gerücht. Der Server ist nicht schlecht besucht, aber selbst im T4 ist mit Szenarien schonmal ab 1 Uhr Nachts Schluß (nicht komplett, aber die Wartezeiten werden unangenehm lange). Im T2 und T3 ist es entsprechend viel schlimmer. Wenn man "rund um die Uhr" wirklich wörtlich nimmt, dann ist Badlands doch deutlich aktiver, weil da eben neben den Amis mit ihren 3 Zeitzonen auch schon sehr viele Europäer spielen und auch sonst Leute von überall.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. September 2010)

Jap glaub auch net dran. Auch mit der Population, ich weiß net wo man das sehen soll und kann. Einen Census trau ich eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist wie bei WOW =) der zeigt maximal bissel das Verhältniss, aber mehr net.


----------



## Casp (4. September 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> naja auch wenn viele meine meinung nicht teilen. aber ich halte es sowieso für sinniger internationale server zu machen als extra deutsche server.
> Man kann dann rund um die uhr krieg führen, also nicht so wie auf deutschen servern wo nach 1 uhr kein szenario mehr auf geht bei T1 t2 und T3.
> es herrscht eine andere mentalität auf den servern denn es wird keine extra geplannten nacht überfäler mehr geben.
> 
> der nach teil ist immo auf den USA servern ist das die quest texte alle nur auf englisch auch wenn man mit deutschen version spielt. Das wäre vielleicht noch was man ändern könnte.



Nur, wenn es auch wirklich notwendig wäre, da die Engländer / internationalen Spieler eine vollkommen andere Mentalität aufweisen und ohne große Planung, Absprache usw. spielen. Ob nun "Nachtüberfälle" oder gewöhnliche Raids, wir/die Deutschen planen mehr und ich finde das in einem Kriegsspiel auch wichtig.


----------



## Diven (4. September 2010)

wenn alle nur auf den us servern spielen würden würde es einfach keinen deutschen client mehr geben, weil die deutschen server ja eh nicht besucht sind.
Die Sprache in Quests richtet sich immer nach dem Server.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. September 2010)

jap mit dem Quest ist vom Serverabhängig, hab da auch nochmal nach geschaut. =) Hab das nie so war genommen. Da Annehmen Ablehen ja Deutsch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im Questtext jetzt selten wsa versteckt war, dass man ihn im Detail lesen muss. 

Naja das mit der Planung klingt auch lustig. Nein die anderen planen nicht. Nur der Deutsche ist fähig, sich im T4 zu Organisieren. Also klingt auch bissel ziemlich seltsam. Die Leute sind dort nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die spielen teilweise meistens einfach nur drauf los und fertig. Dafür ist WAR ausgelegt. WAR hat nicht so das Kriegsplanungskonzept. Du musst nur deine Raidzeiten und die Leute bissel einplanen, wie bei WOW damals in den BGs auch oder halt im Raid logo oder anderen ähnlichen Spielen. Also das ist völlig normal, jetzt auch net so Kriegsplanung. Denn ma Ende, geht alles wieder von vorne los und Rohstoffe etc. gibt es nicht, um die man kämpft. Man brauch nichts planen und die, die planen kommen halt gut weg. Aber das Planen ist jetzt nicht was, weil WAR ein Kriegsspiel ist und dort eben taktischens können im Vordergrund steht. Das ist leider net ganz so der Fall. Das was bei WAR taktikt ist, ist in anderen PVP Spielen auch nicht anders. Es gibt nur PVP spiele wo eben mehr dazu gehört, als Skillplanung und Gruppenplanung und dazu gehört WAR nicht.
Eve zum Beispiel, wo man Flugrouten planen sollte und Fluchtpuntke legen. Wo man durch Scanns Felder sucht oder Erzvorkommen aufspürt oder geizelte Fallen legt, verrat einbaut usw. Also WAR ist halt wirklich ein Spiel. On gehen und los geht es. Man verliert nichts, selbst wenn die eigene Hauptstadt nieder gebrannt ist, geht davon nichts unter. Klar will man gewinnen, aber es ist nicht schlimm wenn genau das nicht passiert und so spielen diese Leute. Sie planen aber auch ihre Raids. Nur durch die Europäer fällt ihn eben einige Stunden weg und ihre Zeit wird kleiner, in dem dass möglich ist und genau das ist gut so.

Weil das find ich, ist bei WAR das langweiligste was geben kann. Angreifen, wenn keiner da ist. Nicht weil man damit gewinnt, dass macht man am Ende ja nicht mal wirklich. Sondern, weil man zur Hauptzeit teilweise fehlt und deswegen am Ende nichts wirklich vorwärts geht. Weil man dann zu dieser Zeit, tollen loot abstaubt, aber nichts dafür macht. Nur dann kämpft, wenn keiner da ist. Weil man eben keinen Spaß daran hat, sich um eine Burg zu keilen (wobei ich hier immernoch für bin das Mythic mehr ausschütungen über kleinre Zeiträume verteilt) Genau das geht aber nur, wenn genug leut da sind. Auch wenn Drakenwald sehr aktiv ist, für Europäsche und vorallem die wenigen Deutschen Server. Ist es doch Schade, dass es eben zu gewissen Zeit fast nichts gibt und zu anderen geht viel. 

Es gibt auch Twinkzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, einige von den Leuten, die zu Zeiten Raiden wo nichts los ist, twinken zu den Hauptzeiten, wo die Leute im T4 sind ^^. Aber das find ich, ist keine wirklich Planung.

Raid Planung ist für mich nicht zwingend die Zeit. Sondern mit gegeben Leuten oder Leuten die man sich ran holt, ein Ziel zu erfüllen und das gegen jede Gegewnehr. Sich Vorzubereiten, zu schauen welche Skillung wer mit hat und wo er am besten Sinn macht und welche Auren/Befehle und AE Buffs gebraucht werden und welche nicht. Ob wer die höher hat und wo der hin kommt und wo nicht. Wer die wirklich braucht, wie viel Guards man hat, Hold the Line möglichkeiten. Gruppen die auch zusammen arbeiten, also ne Rammengruppe zum Beispiel, macht sehr viel Sinn, als einfaches Beispiel oder halt ne Tankwall Gruppe. Da die sich so mit auren und Buffs oft sehr gut Supporten. Das man eben wirklich die Gruppe plant. Das isT Planung bei WAR.
Das man überlegt, wie man eben die Burg erobern kann und den Feind daran hintert, sie zu verstärken oder eben diese Burg gut zu sichern. Das man halt Leute an Kanonen setzt, die nicht viel Schaden machen. "Frischlinge", die einfach eben noch wenig EQ haben, aber so nicht völlig unnütz sind und noch aus reichweite vom Feind, außer kommt von hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur dann sind sie ein gutes Warnmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade als ork ist es doch typischen eine Gobbo Alarm Analge zu haben oder eine Snotling Sirene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ein Schreisquig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles optionen, um auf Probleme hinzuweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find halt günstiger, wenn beim PVP mehr Zeiten da sind. Da man diese Uhrzeit Raids abschaft oder vermindert. So das mehr Leute, gezwungen werden wirklich mit zu kämpfen. Denn WAR ist zwar kein Top Game. Ist vom Konzept und Grafikstil recht alt. Aber macht auf seiner Art ja auch spaß, zwar keine Langzeit Motivation, wie andere Games. Aber kurzzeitig ist es alle Fälle spaß drin. Nur geht der Spaß erst ab vielen Leuten los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alleine oder in so kleinen KTs Bos tappen, wo niemand ist ... macht 0 Spaß burgen Raiden zu 12-24 Leute, ... naja ist genau so öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbe77 (4. September 2010)

Hi, auch ich bin ein Wiedereinsteiger und habe so ziemlich alle server getestet und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das Badlands wirklich der meistbesuchteste Server zur Zeit ist. Es gehen bei beiden Fraktionen die SC ziemlich schnell auf, soll heissen ich habe bis jetzt immer max 5 min gewartet und das nächste ist aufgepopt. Es sind auch ziemlich viele deutsche Spieler sowie auch Gilden auf dem Server vertreten (auf beiden Seiten). Zum Schluß noch will ich sagen also wer neu anfangen oder wieder einsteigen will ist mit diesem Server bestens bedient.

 Hier noch was zum nachschauen wie die Population auf den Server ist.

http://pauser.com/wa...ll_servers.html


----------

